
Guys, unless you are hot don't waste your time on Tinder - jkuria
https://medium.com/@worstonlinedater/tinder-experiments-ii-guys-unless-you-are-really-hot-you-are-probably-better-off-not-wasting-your-2ddf370a6e9a
======
dossy
"Guys, unless you are hot don't waste your time on any Internet dating site."

There, FTFY.

------
drapery
So are you telling me that I need to be attractive?

